
An Introduction to the ARMV8-M Architecture - rbanffy
https://www.designnews.com/design-hardware-software/introduction-armv8-m-architecture/184277144459184?ADTRK=UBM&elq_mid=5136&elq_cid=655521
======
floatboth
Is it 32-bit or 64-bit?

~~~
leggomylibro
32-bit:

[https://developer.arm.com/products/architecture/cpu-
architec...](https://developer.arm.com/products/architecture/cpu-
architecture/m-profile/docs/100688/latest/an-introduction-to-the-
armv8-m-architecture)

>Although the ARMv8-M architecture is 32-bit, it also supports data types of
various sizes such as 8-bit and 16-bit. ARMv8-M also supports a limited set of
64-bit operations.

It looks like it still uses the 'Thumb' instruction set, which combines 16-
and 32-bit instructions in an attempt to balance code size and operation
complexity.

